# Visiting MT Members



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2005)

What a nice surprise to see  Blindside  (Lamont Glass) last night at class   We were expecting him to arrive Thursday, but were very pleased to see him last night and had a great time with him leading our Shepherd University students with some great drills~!   And our MMA class had a wonderful time with rolls and falls..

We're looking forward to his return tomorrow night~!

Will be sure to take pics for all to enjoy~ Chronuss tried to capture Blindside doing a 5 man roll.. but the camera couldn't keep up


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah, 

Dont forget I will be out there friday night too, Tess!

With my recent Oral Surgery, I dont know how active I am gonna feel, but anything is possible...


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> 
> Dont forget I will be out there friday night too, Tess!
> 
> With my recent Oral Surgery, I dont know how active I am gonna feel, but anything is possible...


Well, just GRIN and bear it huh? :lol:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 9, 2005)

*groan!*  lol

Sounds like you all are having a busy time down there, Tess!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2005)

John.. I haven't forgotten about you ~!! *G*  just bring yourself and we'll let Blindside have atcha  

Friday 7 pm at the Butcher Center -Contact Abbey and she'll get you there ~!!

or call us and we'll get you directions 


Busy is Best eh Feisty *G*


----------



## Blindside (Feb 10, 2005)

I get a stick right?   I dunno, from all the pics it looks like Josh is alot bigger than me....  Nah, I'll sick Chad on him, brown belts are a dime a dozen anyway. 

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2005)

Course ya get a Stick Lamont~!!  A Big one *snickers*

Hey.. John's the Ninjitsu dude.. we'll have the lights on.. so he can't hide in the dark 

*Grins cherubically at John


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Nah, I'll sick Chad on him, brown belts are a dime a dozen anyway.
> 
> Lamont


yeah...the fat white guy that can't jump is expendable....oy.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2005)

quit your kvetching.. if you were all that expendable..dontcha think we woulda expended ya long ago?  *duh*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2005)

...not too sure if I should feel relieved by that statement....psst...bring the camera tonight.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2005)

Be relieved.. definitely .. though you are much fun to poke and prod.. 
I have the battery charging as we speak..


----------



## Seig (Feb 11, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I get a stick right?  I dunno, from all the pics it looks like Josh is alot bigger than me.... Nah, I'll sick Chad on him, brown belts are a dime a dozen anyway.
> 
> Lamont


Oh but to have a dozen of them.........


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2005)

I hope John gets ahold of us.. cuz he doesn't have directions that I know of..  ~~!!

Our group was mighty sore last night from Tuesday night class with Lamont.. and they had a blast doing strangulation moves on each other 

Even got 2 of the Shepherd Student's wanting to sign up to MMA ~! Woohoo


----------



## Blindside (Feb 11, 2005)

> Even got 2 of the Shepherd Student's wanting to sign up to MMA ~! Woohoo



I was wondering why those two hung around so long watching us play.... 

Cool, I'm glad they joined.

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 12, 2005)

Some shots of the fun 

Group shot of Friday night

Back row-  L-R John Daily-Seig-Chronuss
Mid row- L-R  Tess-Lamont aka Blindside- John B. aka Technopunk
Front Row - Leon aka Waya_Adisi


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 12, 2005)

Chad and Lamont uhhhh  *Lamont was showing us a Tec.. yeah that's it 

and from Lamont's viewpoint


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 12, 2005)

Technopunk putting the lock on Blindside


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 12, 2005)

Down for the count ~!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 13, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Chad and Lamont uhhhh *Lamont was showing us a Tec.. yeah that's it
> 
> and from Lamont's viewpoint


yeah...I think Lamont was just climbing at that point.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 14, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...I think Lamont was just climbing at that point.



Great pics as always...nice shot of your butt there Chad...lol


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Technopunk putting the lock on Blindside


 HAHA!  Look at my horible form!  I'm actually WATCHING myself put the lock on him... what the hell was I thinking????


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2005)

...you were thinking?


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2005)

shhh you were 'posing' so I could get the shot.. 

Oh Great Coffee btw.. *peering into my empty cup*

 Thanks John~!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> shhh you were 'posing' so I could get the shot..
> 
> Oh Great Coffee btw.. *peering into my empty cup*
> 
> Thanks John~!!!


 Glad you liked it!

 Thanks for letting me come play, it was a really good time!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2005)

I've bookmarked your family's Coffee website 

Oh any time you're around John, you have an Open Invitation~!!  I'm glad you showed us some of your moves ~!!  We all had fun~!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I've bookmarked your family's Coffee website


 Oh come on, share the site with the rest of the Kids here so that they can all make my family richer... (wish I saw some of that cash)


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2005)

I shall attest it's some of the Best Coffee I've had~!!

http://www.boyerscoffee.com/


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 14, 2005)

Lamont I miss your long hair! See you in June


----------



## bignick (Feb 14, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...the fat white guy that can't jump is expendable....oy.


 I'm pretty sure I wasn't there.........


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I wasn't there.........


 No, he was talking about me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> No, he was talking about me.



Close call, cause I thought he was talking about me


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2005)

I usta-could....gimme a while and I might-could again.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 14, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...I think Lamont was just climbing at that point.



Well, that was the second time, the first time you dropped me because you thought I was doing a flying knee to your groin, that woulda worked too.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 14, 2005)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> Lamont I miss your long hair! See you in June



You know, I miss it too, until I remember how irritating it was to eat hair during a sparring match or worse to have someone choke you out with your ponytail!  

Why wait till june, hitch a ride with Mr. Crews and come down to our tournament in May!  Tournament dates over at www.eklkarate.com

Lamont

PS: You are a brown?! Moving right along.... Congrats.


----------

